# Extremely Excitable Cockapoo



## Johrob (Jun 29, 2016)

Hello All,
We have a much loved 5 month old red Cockapoo boy who in many ways is a complete pleasure to be with,,,,BUT,,,when he meets people other dogs either out or at training sessions he becomes over the top excitable never a hint of aggression purely an uncontrollable desire to either play or be fussed he is generally full of energy. Any advice tips etc on how best to deal with this issue will be truly appreciated as I have reached the shouted NO!! stage.Many Thanks in advance for any help.:


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

Personally, regarding dogs, if he’s safe and it’s appropriate, I’d let him. 

I’ve always taken care a dog is safe, and they need to learn their boundaries with other dogs. If you’re unsure, avoid. Otherwise I prefer leash free interactions. 

At 5 months he doesn’t know his boundaries and other dogs will teach him. 

For people it’s less appropriate. There the leash helps. Don’t let people fuss him unless he has 4 paws on the ground. Let him be near people but not right up to them. Teach him he doesn’t always need to interact with people. I think the people side is harder than dogs!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

What training have you done with him and have you taken him to classes?

Pups needs to develop self control and will need training to help them with this so I would be working on general training and gradually increasing the distraction levels so he learns to be able to be a little more restrained with his greetings.

It might be worth hanging round some places where he is unlikely to get anybody pay attention to him so he can start to realise not everybody will and get a little calmer - supermarket entrances are great with this as people are generally preoccupied with their shopping and the vast majority will walk on past.


----------



## Jackson2017 (Jul 4, 2017)

Totally hear you, we are working with our guy constantly as jumping and going OTT crazy at other people is his only downfall but he is learning (almost 7 months)

Even in the house we are having to ignore him when we come into the house and we treat him when he calms down

But it's tricky as he is just so excitable


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

My Louis is still like that at 16 months , never went to training, maybe we should have , he’s just so excited to meet “ anything “


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

